# Converted Gothic Cabinet



## HonestPirate (Nov 25, 2011)

*Had fun last weekend on holiday... 

We had a 100 yr old antique gothic cabinet just lying around as you do when you have more money than sense

So I went to reverse Garbage, picked up some perspex bits and some old beaten up drawers which I bashed with a hammer to provide some broken pieces of wood to play with

Converted the cabinet into a brand new Ridge Tail Monitor house for my little guys. 

Trickiest bit was trimming the perspex with limited tools in order to line the front doors as it was an "open style" with just some prison bars up front..

Pretty sure it just went up in value though, right? 

I think Im done perverting it..added a nice water bowl to the bottom level since pics were taken.

Pic below pretty much explains it.

Total cost (minus the original cabinet which cost stupid money) was around $640 for bits.*


----------



## her_xr6t (Nov 25, 2011)

Love it, looks fantastic.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks ! Turned out alright I reckon, cheers.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha its amazing the things you can get done whilst on a weeks "holiday"
Good work.


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 26, 2011)

That is stunning! Great job..... If only I had the time to do something like this


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Digi

Actually, the total time I reckon from start to finish was around 10 hours- started at 3 pm and finished up around 1 am.

Even if you do it in bits and pieces, the reward is a custom cabinet that looks much better than anything Dalbarb can put out.

We have since moved the ridge tails into a different enclosure- but we have one of our trios of beardies in there and they are high colour constantly now- clearly chuffed at their new home ! And CoNSTANTLY running around exploring...

the hardest part of a job like this is when it's all finished but the creative juices are still flowing- already on the lookout for another one- though I am thinking of drilling a huge round window on each side and perspexing over so each side has a nice big viewing window that glows red at night.

In fact if I had a jigsaw I'd bore out a sweet tribal design on each side - would look amazing with the perspex and red light I reckon.


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks awesome!!...


Btw when did you return e.e


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

last night


----------



## Digitaliss (Nov 26, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Thanks Digi
> 
> Actually, the total time I reckon from start to finish was around 10 hours- started at 3 pm and finished up around 1 am.
> 
> ...





Wow, not as long as I had expected! It would take far longer for me, I am too easily distracted lol

Please do show us your tribal design if your get your hands on a jigsaw, I think it would look incredible


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 26, 2011)

I will indeed show it off if I can get it happening !


----------



## damian83 (Nov 26, 2011)

well done mate im doing the same with an old drawer/hanger cabinet i have gutted and hopefully have it done after xmas if i get the tools lol


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice Damo - make sure you post pics- or if you need any advice just PM me Ill shoot you some tips.


----------



## CalamityJ (Dec 2, 2011)

I want one...LOL  It looks awesome, well done!


----------

